# From the scrapyard



## poppaclutch (Sep 8, 2013)

I found a Cigarette Tax Stamp application machine at the scrapyard. Got plenty of stuff off it including electric and air motors and these power supplies.
Don't understand them yet but I have been downloading product info to see if they might be of any use.
Rick


----------



## UncleRuss (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice score.  Lots of good pieces parts and a real nice drive!

As they say about Allan Bradley:

*"You can buy better,

But you can't pay more!"*


----------



## cdhknives (Sep 9, 2013)

UncleRuss said:


> Nice score.  Lots of good pieces parts and a real nice drive!
> 
> As they say about Allan Bradley:
> 
> ...



:roflmao:

I've said that myself.  I spent many years at an automation place that had standardized on AB equipment.  Good stuff, but man they are proud of everything they make!  At minimum I see a nice VFD with all the trimmings there, probably nicely sized for a home size machine.


----------



## genec (Sep 9, 2013)

The power flex unit appears to be made by Rockwell Automation for motor control you might have some thing that one


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 10, 2013)

THERE ARE ALL KINDS OF LITTLE GOODIES IN THERE !!
Nice Score!!


----------



## UncleRuss (Sep 10, 2013)

Rockwell owns Allen Bradley.

AB-cream colored enclosure

Rockwell-blue enclosure

Same drive on the inside.  No wonder they interface so well.

For you computer guys, has anybody mentioned all the cool features you can bring up from these drives and display?
Volts, amps, run-time, trip history.  All kinds of geeky stuff!

Probably all made by Hitachi--just a guess.


----------



## poppaclutch (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow! Got a feeling this is gonna be great once I figure out what all this stuff is for!

One thing not shown, on the cover of the smaller box, was a Watlow temp control. I do have two kilns but it will probably end up on my 10lb. Lee Melting Pot.


----------

